# Using your old drive after upgrade



## davel (May 1, 2007)

Well for over a year I have had 3 320 gb bricks sitting here. Now that the drives are worthless space wise and I had posted a year ago here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108481

Someone has finally posted the magic nugget here:



ntrance said:


> You may want to try disabling Power-up in Standby using http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=136732&package_id=226068


Of course people just screamed OFF TOPIC in the drive replacement thread. Sigh...

Steps:

1. Download ISO
2. Burn image
3. Place in boot cd drive
4. Place the upgraded drive on any SATA port and power up.
5. Boot up and the CD finds and changes the power up setting. Ignore the "remove disk and reset" instructions.
6. Eject disk, restart and the drive now functions normal.

I wish people in this forum would speak more from experiences instead of posting WAGS on the problem (see my thread tht I linked above)


----------



## whealthy (Jan 13, 2012)

The link goes to several versions of hdparm but I don't see an .iso file to download. I downloaded the latest version but it doesn't contain an .iso file.
Anyone know if this is still available?

Thanks.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

davel said:


> I wish people in this forum would speak more from experiences instead of posting WAGS on the problem


You are due a full refund.
E-mail or call our refund claims specialist, Helen Waite.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I havent used a drive that small in 6 years....they are still worthless. :lol:


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hmmm. I used diskpart from Windows. Connected it to an eSATA cable on my PC (could have opened the box and connected it to an internal sata port), using diskpart deleted the partitions, formatted it and used it as a backup drive. That was a while back but it did work with no other outside software and one of them is still attached by USB to my Pogo box.

Command prompt:
Diskpart
List disk
Select disk "x"
Clean


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I took my old 200GB drive, put it in an external enclosure and use it as an EHD for my bedroom DISH receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

davel said:


> Well for over a year I have had 3 320 gb bricks sitting here. Now that the drives are worthless space wise and I had posted a year ago here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=108481
> 
> ...


You didn't execute your homework initially - see the thread from 2002 (!): http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=42382#post42382 but having courage to pointing fingers.
Also reading the three posts would gave you the answer right away : http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1877952&postcount=236


----------

